#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Mogdale gaat los

## Contour

Ik vond dit wel leuke plaatjes. Baskasten zijn de Looney Bins en toppen uit de Stasys serie van Void Acoustics:

----------


## Jeroen

Vaak niet zo'n gunstig teken als het halve plein met vingers in de oren staat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contour

Ik begreep dat het 152 decibel was op enkele meters afstand, en dan stond het systeem nog lang niet vol open! Volgens Rog Mogdale kon je niet dichter bij komen dan 5 meter omdat je dan werd weggeblazen.

MVG Contour

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Wat voor subs zouden het zijn? 2x12" labhorns?

----------


## Jeroen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Davy Gabriels_
> 
> Wat voor subs zouden het zijn? 2x12" labhorns?



Ze hebben er zeker wat van weg ja

----------


## )jeroen(

In ieder geval geen labhoorns (er staat 'looney bins' boven).

1x18" gevouwen hoorn lijkt mij?

----------


## Contour

Dit is min of meer de 1850 hoorn van de site van Speakerplans echter dan met een driver van Void Acoustics erin in plaats van de PD1850... voor nog meer rendement.

MVG Contour

----------


## Jeroen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door )jeroen(_
> 
> In ieder geval geen labhoorns (er staat 'looney bins' boven).
> 
> 1x18" gevouwen hoorn lijkt mij?



Dat van die Looney bins had ik even gemist ja,... haha.

----------


## jerre

Het zijn 1850's (http://www.speakerplans.com/page85.html), maar dan iets aangepast. een ontwerp van Rog zelf, maar wordt dus in de iets aangepaste versie verdeeld dooe pro audio parts. Slecht klinken zal het zeker niet doen Rog kennende, om het met z'n woorden te zeggen: shaking eyeballs @ 60 meters. De commentaar op z'n site bij de foto's is wel weer geweldig (http://www.speakerplans.com/forum/fo...p?TID=524&PN=1).
Er staan btw nog mooie ontwerpen op z'n site, maar 'k denk dat speakerstore deze ook al had gelinkt)

----------


## Bigfoot

_ff offtopic_


Boris in de buurt?!?  :Big Grin: [^] :Big Grin: 

_Ontopic_
Maar het gaat wel onverantwoord pokke hard...hoe hard zo het gaan als het vol open was?!? (ookal ging het maar 152 dB op paar meter...dan waren er genoeg mensen die flink over de pijngrens zaten)
Reactie publiek: 

Reactie Mogdale...
Still a bit too loud, lets turn it up some more then.
Zegt wel iets over het persoon...

Kennen ze in Nothing Hill (GB) geen regels rond geluidsoverlast.....
Leuk! imigreren naar GB... :Wink:  zouden ze daar nog slechter zomer weer hebben als wij in nl :Frown:

----------


## DJ.T

In Nothing Hill zullen ze vast regels hebben, is daar alleen zo crimineel als de pest, vooral met die gangs daar is het niet echt fijn, aan de regels zullen ze zich vast niet houden, hebben ze toch de schurft aan.
152dB op een paar meter vind ik toch wel erg veel, die mensen zitten niet voor niets met de vingers in de oren. vind dit een beetje onverantwoord...

----------


## SPS

152dB ??[xx(]
Volgens mij komt bij 140dB het bloed al uit je oren, en zien de trilhaartjes en na 10 minuten al definitief als geknakte rietjes uit :Frown:  :Frown: 
Ik vraag mij in alle gemoede af welk doel er nu wordt bereikt met dit soort SPL's. Ook in het sublaag schijnt het tegenwoordig de mode te zijn om iedereen straal misselijk te maken. Luisteren we nu nog naar MUZIEK met z'n allen, of gaat het alleen maar om tering-herrie.

Mijn oprechte mening? (Niet dat daar iemand in geinteresseerd zal zijn, maar ik wil hem toch kwijt)
Zodra er oordoppen en maagbanden nodig zijn voor het publiek, dan mag voor mij de gehele geluidsinstallatie onmiddelijk door de autoriteiten in de shredder worden gekieperd zonder waarschuwing!
Want je WEET dat je dan alle normen overschrijdt :Big Grin: 

Ben ik een roepende in de woestijn?
Ik pleit voor max. 104 dB op de luisteraars plek. Als dat wegens afstand etc. leidt tot veel hogere SPL's voor ander luisteraars, dan heb je een niet adequate installatie neergezet!

Reacties...???!

----------


## ronny

vind het ook wel overdreven als het op die manier moet.  liever wat meer stackjes verspreid, dan vooraan een berg hout  waar je door de geluidsdrukken nog niet eens bij kunt komen...

mvg
ronny

----------


## daantje

lekker feesten met vingers in je oren dis echt niet normaal je moet mensen toch ook een beetje vermaken nou niet met deze schreeuwers tjonge tjonge doe foto :-(

----------


## Robert

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SPS_
> 
> Ben ik een roepende in de woestijn?
> Ik pleit voor max. 104 dB op de luisteraars plek. Als dat wegens afstand etc. leidt tot veel hogere SPL's voor ander luisteraars, dan heb je een niet adequate installatie neergezet!
> 
> Reacties...???!



Helemaal mee eens!

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SPS_
> [Ben ik een roepende in de woestijn?
> Ik pleit voor max. 104 dB op de luisteraars plek. Als dat wegens afstand etc. leidt tot veel hogere SPL's voor ander luisteraars, dan heb je een niet adequate installatie neergezet!
> 
> Reacties...???!



voor een gemiddeld bandpubliek geld zelfs 100 db als lekker om te luisteren,voor stoere dingen idd 104 met piekjes tot 110.
dit soort idiote geluidsboeren geilt alleen op hun materiaal en zijn net zo gevaarlijk als yoyriders en riggers zonder safety's.
vorige maand had ik ook weer eens zo'n gasttechie die er helemaal niets van begreep, ook niet dat het abnormaal is dat en de band en de eerste 5 rijen publiek met dopjes instaan.[} :Smile: ]
na het 2e nummer was ie dan ook klaar[|)]

dus robert je staat niet alleen in het zand :Smile:

----------


## Robert

Paul stond er al... ik kwam erbij. Nu zijn we al met z'n drieen. Tijd om een pilsje te pakken in een of andere oase.

----------


## Pino

akkoord!

4

----------


## som

hmzz bij 15 alternatievemetalsbovengrens110dbforummeeting? :Big Grin: [8D]

----------


## Barthezz80

wat voor versterkers zijn er gebruikt om dit idiote geluid te produceren?
en hoeveel??

----------


## bran0985

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SPS_
> 
> 152dB ??[xx(]
> Volgens mij komt bij 140dB het bloed al uit je oren, en zien de trilhaartjes en na 10 minuten al definitief als geknakte rietjes uit
> Ik vraag mij in alle gemoede af welk doel er nu wordt bereikt met dit soort SPL's. Ook in het sublaag schijnt het tegenwoordig de mode te zijn om iedereen straal misselijk te maken. Luisteren we nu nog naar MUZIEK met z'n allen, of gaat het alleen maar om tering-herrie.
> 
> Mijn oprechte mening? (Niet dat daar iemand in geinteresseerd zal zijn, maar ik wil hem toch kwijt)
> Zodra er oordoppen en maagbanden nodig zijn voor het publiek, dan mag voor mij de gehele geluidsinstallatie onmiddelijk door de autoriteiten in de shredder worden gekieperd zonder waarschuwing!
> Want je WEET dat je dan alle normen overschrijdt
> ...

----------


## jerre

void acoustics infinite's

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Ik pleit voor max. 104 dB op de luisteraars plek. Als dat wegens afstand etc. leidt tot veel hogere SPL's voor ander luisteraars, dan heb je een niet adequate installatie neergezet!



Waar is die plek? 10mtr. uit de Pa, 15 of 1 meter vanaf de PA??

Ik vind persoonlijk die 152dB ook erg overdreven...en ook onnodig...Maar wat ik ervan begrijp is het een soort 'test' van iemand die verstand heeft van speakers bouwen...En die vind het waarschijnlijk wel kicken dat ie de 152 haalt, op een bepaalde, waarschijnlijk simpele manier. Dat is dus wat ik eruit begrijp...

----------


## lifesound

bij luide shows probeer ik mij rond de 105 dB te houden ... als het wat stiller kan, graag!

----------


## SPS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Ik pleit voor max. 104 dB op de luisteraars plek. Als dat wegens afstand etc. leidt tot veel hogere SPL's voor ander luisteraars, dan heb je een niet adequate installatie neergezet!
> ...



Olaf,

In mijn commentaar gaf ik al aan dat ik 104 dB "OP DE LUISTERAARS PLAATS" bedoelde. Met andere woorden, 104dB aan de oortjes van de bezoeker. :Wink: 
Nu is een egale luidheid over het complete publiek vaak moeilijk te bereiken, maar met de tegenwoordig te dienste staande systemen wordt dat meer en meer haalbaar.
We moeten eigenlijk eens af van het idee dat geluidsversterking vanaf het podium moet plaatsvinden. In de psycho acoustiek is het voldoende om er voor te zorgen dat de luisteraar het optreden bij de artiesten blijft localiseren.
Er zijn o.a. al praktijk proeven geweest in Nederland met een discotheek met draadloze headsets met sublaag ondersteuning via butkickers onder de dansvloer. Groot succes!

Als we er niet serieus mee omgaan, voorspel ik, dat we ook in Europa spoedig met claims zullen worden geconfronteerd.
Aantoonbaar is al, dat heel veel Nederlanders tussen 20 en 30 jaar een gehoorgevoeligheid en -karakteristiek hebben van een 60 jarige!
Denk eens aan de geluidsnormen in de industrie.

Paul.

----------


## giserke

Als ik moet optreden, en stel vast dat er dergelijke pipo's aan de PA tafel zitten, stop ik onmiddelijk met spelen!

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> Denk eens aan de geluidsnormen in de industrie.



daar denk ik elke keer aan als ze hier met een drilboor naast mijn oor staan....
Die geluidsnorm geld dus blijkbaar alleen voor de personen die er werken. Wel, ik zal dan voortaan ook mixen met oordopjes en mij van het publiek weinig aantrekken.

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> ...



geluidsbeperking in de industrie?
bijna niet hoor,alleen als een bedrijf in/bij een woonwijk staat kijkt men naar het omgevingsgeluid.
de rest wordt afgedaan als "incidenteel" of afdoende bestrijdbaar d.m.v. persoonlijke bescherming.

----------


## djcenter

152 db my ASS , geloof er niks van 
ofwel heeft hij zijn db meter ook zelf gemaakt...
Moet wel zeggen dat op die foto waarschijnlijk zijn vriendinnetjes erop staan 
met de vraag steek eens uw vingers in uw oren , wanneer ik een foto neem.
Ga dat ook eens doen !!
ps een meter achter die zogezegde "amaai mijn oren" staat het volk maar heel gewoontjes .
of was dat die groep doven die er achter staan .
Klinkt mischien goed maar 152db  ???  NNNOTTTTTTTT  !!!!!

----------


## djcenter

152 db my ASS , geloof er niks van 
ofwel heeft hij zijn db meter ook zelf gemaakt...
Moet wel zeggen dat op die foto waarschijnlijk zijn vriendinnetjes erop staan 
met de vraag steek eens uw vingers in uw oren , wanneer ik een foto neem.
Ga dat ook eens doen !!
ps een meter achter die zogezegde "amaai mijn oren" staat het volk maar heel gewoontjes .
of was dat die groep doven die er achter staan .
Klinkt mischien goed maar 152db  ???  NNNOTTTTTTTT  !!!!!

----------


## Klaaske

en waar baseer je dat op ?

----------


## Contour

De Looney bin (1850 horn) levert 137dB piek volgens de site van Rog (1 kast) met twee wordt dat dus 143db, met 4 149db met 8 155db en met 12 dus nog meer...

MVG Contour

----------


## Robert

Was het niet 3 dB erbij bij verdubbeling van het vermogen? Of heb je zoveel effect van de koppeling of zo? 

Als je uitgaat van 3 dB per verdubbeling heb je dus 32 kasten nodig om de 152 dB te halen. (15 dB erbij: 5 verdubbelingen; 2^5=32).

Robert

----------


## Contour

koppeling +3dB per verdubbeling aantal kasten
vermogen +3dB bij het dubbele vermogen

----------


## SPS

Ja, Ja, koppeling is dus + 3 dB.
Helaas, vrinden, dat gaat hoofdzakelijk op voor het laag, en niet voor het mid-hoog. (Bronnen te ver van elkaar verwijderd) :Wink: 
Bovendien, het totale oppervlak van de kastenmuur is zo groot, dat er op geen enkel punt van dat oppervlak (op 1 meter afstand) een opgetelde geluidsdruk zal bestaan. :Big Grin: 
Je krijgt dus hooguit een groot afstralend oppervlak met een egale geluidsdruk over dat oppervlak. Dus... max 140db??[^]

----------


## SPS

Om het nog een beetje verder onder druk te zetten....
Bij zo'n breedte van de mid/hoog kastenrij, is er dus geen meetpunt/luisterpunt dichtbij te vinden waarop alle bronnen over een redelijk frequentiegebied in fase zullen zijn.[xx(]
Dus dan mag je de geluidsdrukken helemaal niet meer optellen.
Misschien dat op een grote afstand (minimaal 10x de breedte van de geluidsmuur) er een redelijk fasegedrag bestaat, en dat je daar dan wel kunt optellen.
Maar, dan praten we waarschijnlijk al over 50 meter afstand met 30 - 36 dB afname van de geluidsdruk. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Nog niet onaardig, 104 dB op 50 meter :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## joe

> citaat:koppeling +3dB per verdubbeling aantal kasten
> vermogen +3dB bij het dubbele vermogen



koppeling *+6dB* per verdubbeling aantal kasten
vermogen +3dB bij het dubbele vermogen






> citaat:Helaas, vrinden, dat gaat hoofdzakelijk op voor het laag, en niet voor het mid-hoog. (Bronnen te ver van elkaar verwijderd) 
> Bovendien, het totale oppervlak van de kastenmuur is zo groot, dat er op geen enkel punt van dat oppervlak (op 1 meter afstand) een opgetelde geluidsdruk zal bestaan. 
> Je krijgt dus hooguit een groot afstralend oppervlak met een egale geluidsdruk over dat oppervlak. Dus... max 140db?? 	
> 
> Om het nog een beetje verder onder druk te zetten....
> Bij zo'n breedte van de mid/hoog kastenrij, is er dus geen meetpunt/luisterpunt dichtbij te vinden waarop alle bronnen over een redelijk frequentiegebied in fase zullen zijn. 
> Dus dan mag je de geluidsdrukken helemaal niet meer optellen.
> Misschien dat op een grote afstand (minimaal 10x de breedte van de geluidsmuur) er een redelijk fasegedrag bestaat, en dat je daar dan wel kunt optellen.
> Maar, dan praten we waarschijnlijk al over 50 meter afstand met 30 - 36 dB afname van de geluidsdruk.  
> ...



Mee eens maar ik denk niet dat de mensen die meer dan 115 db voor hun oren willen hebben iets van fase gedrag aantrekken :Wink:

----------

